# Midsummer Scream Convention



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey haunters, just wanted to let you all know about the Midsummer Scream convention going on July 29 & 30 in Long Beach, CA. It's a GREAT convention with guest panels that include haunt info for all the major amusement parks, lots of classes/workshops for makeup, haunt design and more, guests like Elvira, Sid Haig,Kane Hodder, Tony Moran, tons of vendors and 14 mini haunts to enjoy in a great setting. If you're in the area, this is a convention not to miss! http://midsummerscream.org/ :voorhees::jol:


----------

